It is easy to criticize, but what would you do if you were Tim Cook for 1 year? - ebarock
======
orionblastar
If I were Tim Cook for a year I'd work on a cheap $100 Android based phone
with an Apple controlled App Store on it and add the ability to create Android
apps in XCode and market this new phone as the Apple Core phone in poor third
world nations. I'd add in Android apps to access Apple services including
iTunes so they can still buy things from Apple.

It isn't an iPhone and does not run iPhone apps, and it is sold in poor third
world nations that cannot afford the $600 iPhone. I'd also make a $200 Apple
Core Tablet that works as an eBook reader also on Android.

I'd make Darwin binary builds again and release ISOs and add to Darwin the
LXDE desktop and Cario Dock and make an App Store for it and have XCode make
Darwin apps as well. Darwin won't have XCode but can have CLANG and LLVM and
I'd have Swift ported to CLang and LLVM to get more Swift developers out
there. I'd offer Darwin to the Hackintosh people as an alternative to Windows,
and a step towards OSX running on a PC. I'd have a team port GNU/Linux apps to
Darwin to be put on the App Store for free. Apple also sells help desk support
for Darwin, has a Wiki on it, ports iWork and iTunes to it along with other
apps and also ports the Rosetta program to run PowerPC apps on it, but not the
new Intel OSX apps.

I'd make the Darwin Notebook using Darwin as a cheaper alternative to the
Macbook, it won't run OSX, but it will run Darwin with an option to run
Windows in Bootcamp. It will have Safari ported to it, and compete with the
Chromebook.

I'd add a touchscreen to the new Macbooks with OSX so they work like the iPad
does. I'd add a touchscreen to the iMacs as well.

I'd work with video game companies to make sure that more video games get
ported to OSX and Darwin. I'd work with Valve to give Darwin some SteamOS
abilities and work on a new graphic driver and graphic library for video game
companies to use that is better than DirectX on Windows. One that can take
DirectX API calls and translate them into the new library via a utility.

I'd redesign the Mac Pro so that it is ATX based again and can upgrade the
video card so it is good for video game players again, so they aren't forced
to go the Hackintosh route for a better OSX video game system.

~~~
orionblastar
Also I'd make a Darwin Server that is just the shell and no GUI for use on VPS
systems. I'd add a package system to it so that it can install LAMP stuff,
Ruby on Rails, Python, and other stuff so that Startups can use it instead of
GNU/Linux. I'd port the Microsoft CLR Roslyn compiler to it so it can run
ASP.Net C# apps as well.

I'd sell tech support for Darwin Server to corporations, and add in SAMBA so
it supports SMB shares with Windows operating systems. I'd market Darwin
Server as a free alternative to Windows Server Core, built on Apple technology
using the XNU/MACH Kernel. One that is more secure, uses less memory and hard
drive space, and free and open source. I'd put the source code for Darwin
Server on Gituhb so people can download and compile their own versions if they
don't trust ours and compare the binaries with hashes to make sure they are
the same.

The goal is to take the Darwin which is the core of OSX, and turn it into a
marketable product. Also the Android based Core phone and tablet is a way to
sell to markets Apple cannot sell the iPhone to because it is so expensive. By
working with Valve to give SteamOS features to Darwin, will give SteamOS
features to OSX as well, and developing new standards to help port video games
to share with SteamOS and GNU/Linux.

Edit: added goals

------
duncan_bayne
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynabook](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dynabook)

A tablet computer with a real keyboard, programmable from the ground up,
tailored to children but usable by adults.

That is, the bicycle for the mind that Apple keeps talking about but never
building since the Apple ][.

